# AIR



## epanzella (Apr 7, 2020)

Rinky dink project but I ran an overhead air hose to my shop to get it it off the floor where it's been for years.  I put a lil' regulator on it because 125psi blows chips all over the place. 50 psi seems just right. I used a drop down coiled hose so I could reach it from the lathe or the mill. It will also stretch just about anywhere in my shop. My sons were making fun of me because their garages have one inch copper and quick connects all over the place but, hey,  they're plumbers and I'm just an old guy trying to avoid getting Bongo Bongo!


----------



## terry1769 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice!  I've been planning on doing the copper line thing for over a decade and a half.  Maybe it's time I take your lead and just suspend some hose.  At least it's done


----------



## aliva (Apr 8, 2020)

I have retractable reel on the wall, reaches everwhere


----------



## terry1769 (Apr 9, 2020)

aliva said:


> I have retractable reel on the wall, reaches everwhere


I have 2 retractable reels (at least 2) but they're not hooked up.  That's what I want to run the lines to.  My shop's big enough I need more than one to cover it.  :O


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 14, 2020)

Same story as Epanzella, trying to avoid Bongo Bongo ! 
However, I have +/- 75 feet of hose connected to my air compressor, enough that  I can  air up pickup tires 10 feet away from the front of the shop.  Hose is hung on 1/2 of a car wheel in the shop, some what of a chore to use it but it is better than nothing. A used oil-less compressor was given to me that may be  what I can use in the shop. If I can get over this case of LIA (iron in blood turns to lead and runs to my back side) something may get done.
Have a good day1
Ray


----------

